# Press release for Tagged Out Range Finder by Bad River Outdoors



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

very simple....put the straight bottom line on the deers belly....however the deers back falls on the ranging stairway.... that is marked 20-30-40 and the in between are 25-35...



*click on pic below it enhances the pic to see better.......


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

I'd imagine you'll sell a few of these!


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

once it is installed.....
How to use the Tagged Out Archery Range Finder "Ultimate Accuracy" method to calibrate your sight to your range finder. This is accomplished by establishing yardage with your "Tagged Out Archery Range Finder" to set each pin rather then measuring or pacing etc.

Step 1: Cut out a piece of cardboard or paper that fits the animal body size of the "Tagged Out Archery Range Finder" that you're using.

Deer 150 . . . . . . . 16" Deer 250 . . . . . . . 18" 
Antelope . . . . . . . .14" Elk . . . . . . . . . . . . 25" 

Step 2: Establish the top pin of your sight half way between the 20-yard and 30-yard bracket of your Range Finder. Now tighten down pin in that position.

Step 3: Now use a 3-D target that is approximately 16" from belly to back or, create a 16" cut-out to simulate the profile of a life size deer and install it on your target.

Step 4: Holding your bow at arms length and the belly line of your range finder just under your target or cut-out, adjust the distance between you and your target until the 20 yard back bracket is at the top of the back of your target or the top of your cut-out.

Step 5: At that distance using your sight frame, adjust your 20 yard pin to exactly correspond with the location on your target or cut-out that would represent a vital shot. Then tighten down your sight frame so your pin is stationary.

Step 6: Now repeat step 4: but adjust your distance out to the next range finder bracket and set your 30 yard pin. You now only have to do elevation as your windage has been set in step 5. Keep repeating for all remaining range finder brackets and sight pins.

Step 7: This is the most important: Practice!!!

Important Note: Always keep belly line at bottom of target. Not doing so will cause inaccurate yardage reading!


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

*will custom fit most sites*

examples below


----------

